# Prüfung Landkreis Uelzen



## Nepumok (12. Mai 2009)

Moinsen!

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man jetzt noch im Landkreis Uelzen einen Angelschein machen könnte? 

Mein Prob ist seit ca. 10 Jahren folgendes: Es ist Sommer; boah geil, angeln, Angelschein? Negativ! Schwarzangeln... Hmm gefährlich, also mal bischen auswerfen und bloß nicht erwischen lassen, keine entspannung - nerf... Lassen wirs und machen im Herbst angelschein. Es ist Herbst: Ach nu hab ich eh keinen Bock zum Angeln (schlechtes Weter) .... Es ist Sommer... Herbst... Sommer...

So ein Kompaktkurs wäre eigentlich am besten... Nen Monat lang jedes WE durchkloppen und ab davon.

Gibt es sonst eigentlich die möglichkeit eine Onlineprüfung zu machen? Bzw. sowas über eine Fernschule zu machen? Bisher waren die Aussagen zur Fischereiprüfung die ich gelesen habe: "Alles Theorie-Krams" #c 

Viel Bla-Bla um nix... 
Also die Entscheidene Frage: Wo kann ich im LK Uelzen möglichst Zeitnah meine Fischereiprüfung ablegen?

Gruß vom Nepu

[edit]
Bin glaube ich schon etwas schlauer... 
Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe kann ich mich online auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und muss dann nurnoch einen Ort finden an dem die Prüfung abgenommen wird - Korrekt?

Hat bzgl. Ort jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Borg (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Landkreis Uelzen*



Nepumok schrieb:


> Hat bzgl. Ort jemand nen Tipp?



Die Prüfung kannste dann bei der für Deinen Kreis zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde machen. Da musste Dich mal bei Dir auffm Amt erkundigen oder im Internet suchen, welche die für Dich zuständige Behörde ist. Alternativ kann man die aber wohl auch in einem anderen Kreis ablegen, aber dafür benötigt man wohl vom eigenen Kreis eine entsprechende Genehmigung. So genau kann ich Dir das leider auch nicht sagen, da ich meine Prüfung auch erst noch mache (25.05.). 

Gruß,
Borg


----------

